# Dying chicks



## Tim Parker (May 18, 2019)

Hi Got 35 Cornish rock cross lost 2 day 1 they have been dying off every day now lost 3 last night have them on feed from hatchery electrolytes heat is good they were not bunched up last night any ideas ? thanks Tim


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Too hot? Enough space to get away from the heat source?

Coccidia or ecoli is a high possibility. Are these day-olds?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd call the hatchery. Was there any delay in getting the chicks in the mail? Were they transported in extreme heat?


----------



## Tim Parker (May 18, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Too hot? Enough space to get away from the heat source?
> 
> Coccidia or ecoli is a high possibility. Are these day-olds?


Was thinking to cold found them on top of each other got more heat to them they spread out They can get under the heat lamp or get off to the side if to warm. They are a week old on med.feed talked to hatchery feed should take care of that,


----------



## Tim Parker (May 18, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> I'd call the hatchery. Was there any delay in getting the chicks in the mail? Were they transported in extreme heat?


picked them up there so no delay. Did call them no idea what to do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think the hatchery would either send more chicks or credit your credit card. Five dying within 2 days of getting them isn't right.


----------



## Tim Parker (May 18, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> I would think the hatchery would either send more chicks or credit your credit card. Five dying within 2 days of getting them isn't right.


Would have been nice


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would certainly ask for Replacements if they didn't offer, which they should have


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> I would think the hatchery would either send more chicks or credit your credit card. Five dying within 2 days of getting them isn't right.


Hatcheries are jerks a lot of times. Almost always their first question was did the chick look healthy when you got them. If you say yes then they usually will not do anything. :/... cause it is all your fault. It is dumb and crapy customer service. We went through this not long ago. I explained exactly how we do the chicks and the one lady said yep you are doing it right (we jad just moved chicks from the same brooder and cleaned it well before the new ones got here and had no losses out of thirty five chicks) and let me get you to someone who can help replace chicks. Got the next person and nope it all your fault. Ugh!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tim Parker said:


> Hi Got 35 Cornish rock cross lost 2 day 1 they have been dying off every day now lost 3 last night have them on feed from hatchery electrolytes heat is good they were not bunched up last night any ideas ? thanks Tim


Check their crops when you find a dead one. They may not be eating and die from that. :/. We always put out several feeders for new chicks in different places. Some chicks are just not smart and need be shown the feed and water dish a few times to get started.

Put a thermometer under the lamps and make sure it is not too hot. Chicks will sometimes dog pile even if not cold. We have seen this when the brooder was too big. They get lost from everyone and then try to be all in a clump to not lose their friends. We love our heat plate! No temp regulation really on it. You just adjust the height so they fit under it and it is done. We do use a lamp as well in cooler months but much prefer the plate.

Are there any drafts getting in the brooder letting the chicks become chilled? Enough space for everyone and everything without all of them needing to pile up on one another? Do you have corners in the brooder they are getting stuck in under others? We make rounded corners... even if it is taping cardboard in the corners to make a curve.

Are they quiet happy chick noises most of the time or are you hearing unhappy noises often? When you hear unhappy noises go check them. Also go check them a bit past bedtime. Maybe they are not near the lamp and getting cold.


----------



## Tim Parker (May 18, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Check their crops when you find a dead one. They may not be eating and die from that. :/. We always put out several feeders for new chicks in different places. Some chicks are just not smart and need be shown the feed and water dish a few times to get started.
> 
> Put a thermometer under the lamps and make sure it is not too hot. Chicks will sometimes dog pile even if not cold. We have seen this when the brooder was too big. They get lost from everyone and then try to be all in a clump to not lose their friends. We love our heat plate! No temp regulation really on it. You just adjust the height so they fit under it and it is done. We do use a lamp as well in cooler months but much prefer the plate.
> 
> ...


Good post got me thinking we did have them in a smaller brooder and went bigger thinking to small was a bit warm so maybe they did spread out and then bunch up at night? under the light.They are quite so think not in an stress. What is plate you are talking about.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tim Parker said:


> Good post got me thinking we did have them in a smaller brooder and went bigger thinking to small was a bit warm so maybe they did spread out and then bunch up at night? under the light.They are quite so think not in an stress. What is plate you are talking about.


We use one similar to this. They do not have the exact one we use. Also make sure to check the crops on anymore you find dead. They do need to be able to get away from the heat too if necessary.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YLQWBT...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Tim Parker (May 18, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> We use one similar to this. They do not have the exact one we use. Also make sure to check the crops on anymore you find dead. They do need to be able to get away from the heat too if necessary.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YLQWBT...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


Thanks a good day so far no dead ones only thing did was take away elec. in water


----------

